# Get to put up new electric pole this weekend



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Was out at my buddies and we looked at this old electric line pole that holds up the line that crosses his barnyard...figured it was put up thirty-six years ago...I remember helping him and his dad poor the concrete for the shed. Anyway, went over to look close at it...sits near the drainage ditch...and the darn thing is hollow inside...not just hollow but one side is not even attached anymore...it is hollow three feet above the ground and at least a foot beneath ground level from what I can figure. Darnedest thing I ever seen. I will get some pictures and post this weekend. Could almost get a skinner pole and just drop it in place. Anybody else ever have that happen?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Never like you have described, but the main single phase pole has a smaller one buried next to it for support.

I have the skills to replace everything on the pole, but our power company won't turn the electric back on unless a licensed electrician does the work. While I was at it, I'd just bury everything and be done with it. Still BS I say, it's not rocket science, black to black, white to white, bare to ground...duh. I've done all the electric work here at the farm since before I was out of high school and have messed around with 480 three phase as well, again it's not rocket science.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Here are the pictures of the pole I took down and the new one we put up. Pole took the electric wire from up by the pole building out to a workshop and the grain bins. The one shows shows how hollowed out the old pole was...not much holding it up. The hole in the ground for the new pole is the outside of the old pole dug out with a post hole digger...it was almost a dust. Anyway, have a good pole up for the winter and it was an easy fix. Nice that we had a box at the other pole to kill power to the workshop and grain bins. here are the pics...

View attachment 1037
View attachment 1035
View attachment 1036


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Yikes! Good thing you got that replaced. That's gotta feel good having that done!


----------

